

Show HN: Pigs – Lightweight server for querying and playing from Grooveshark - hodgesmr
https://github.com/hodgesmr/PIGS

======
ollydbg
This is pretty sweet, I could imagine using this for a media center.

------
vitorbaptistaa
This would be a great addition to RaspyFi
([http://www.raspyfi.com/](http://www.raspyfi.com/))!

------
hardwaresofton
I like the "is it secure" question & answer

------
adamwong246
oooh, somebody should get this to work with ncmpcpp!

------
StavrosK
This name isn't tasteless at all!

~~~
anonymous
Why the downvotes guys? He's right. Pigs are tasty. I mean you get ham and
bacon and steak and butt and all kinds of stuff from pigs.

~~~
anderiv
It's the _Magical_ Animal!

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EHsbIcV-6I](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EHsbIcV-6I)

------
lcasela
Audio stutters.

